

The Ernie Programming Language - max0563
https://github.com/Max00355/Ernie/

======
hisham_hm
"The name of the language isn't named after anyone. While I was trying to find
a name for this project I happend to glace over at a guitar pick that was
sitting on my desk. It said "Ernie" on it so I figured that would be the name
that I would use"

Well, in that case it _was_ named after someone: Ernie Ball.

~~~
anigbrowl
That's a let-down. I was hoping that this was a language with keywords like
_Bert?_ and _rubber duckie_.

It's been that kind of morning.

~~~
max0563
You know, I was thinking about that too, but I thought I would give the real
story :P

------
andrewflnr

      use lib/math.ern
      
      input_int sqr_var = "Put in a number to be squared: "
      call "sqr"
      say sqr_var
    

So it's pretty much the polar opposite of a functional language. Interesting.

~~~
max0563
Exactly, hehe.

